# lime green / neon blue



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

........ yup go with whatever cause you're essentially talking about the same shit but on a different part of the body


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

saw a pair of lime green 686 pants. 5k/5k tho. prolly doesnt matter to someone more concerned with color. :cheeky4:


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

haha 5k, atleast you'll look cool for the first couple hours


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I rode in 5k pants and jacket for a whole season and never had an issue. 

If your gonna go neon make sure you can tweak those grabs good!


----------

